# Honda : Civic PRIUS 2004 CIVIC HYBRID-ELECTRIC up to 50 mpg clean FLORIDA



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $5,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Oct-04-2007 8:59:08 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

